# SKS - SKS Technologies Group



## System (9 December 2013)

Stokes Limited (SKS) is an Australia-based company engaged in merchandising and distribution of appliance spare parts, badges, medallions, electrical switches and controls and the manufacture of electric elements and metal components for industrial and household products. The company operates in 2 segments; manufacturing and merchandising/distribution which consist of two business division: Stokes Synertec and Stokes Appliance Parts.

http://www.stokes-aus.com.au

Stokes Limited was formerly known as Stokes (Australasia) Limited.


----------



## System (30 July 2018)

On July 30th, 2018, Stokes Limited (SKS) changed its name and ASX code to Enevis Limited (ENE).


----------



## System (9 December 2020)

On December 9th, 2020, Enevis Limited (ENE) changed its name and ASX code to SKS Technologies Group Limited (SKS).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2020)

System said:


> On December 9th, 2020, Enevis Limited (ENE) changed its name and ASX code to SKS Technologies Group Limited (SKS).



seems to be the same old crowd. from the website: https://www.sks.com.au/


> _SKS Technologies (a subsidiary division of Enevis Ltd)_ is a leading provider of audiovisual products & solutions and electrical and communications cabling for the commercial, retail, health, defence and education market. With the vision and experience to pioneer audiovisual installation solutions, SKS Technologies have created a ‘one company, one complete solution’ approach for our customers.





> With over 40 years of experience in the electrical, audiovisual and communications industry, SKS Technologies support customer’s complex and ultra specialised projects with friendly and experienced staff including project managers, engineers and industry certified technicians ensuring our installation are of the highest quality.


----------

